# Meet Cannon



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been searching for a black betta and Cannon is the closest I have found. I am not really sure what his coloring would be called but I am thinking maybe black melano. His color is pretty dull right now and he is super stressed from the long ride home. Anyway here is my new delta tail Cannon right after I got him home:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Eyes pop out and fall to the floor*Hes a cutie!!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, he is a lot prettier in person.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow the my eyes would really fall out!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

love him ,he looks almost gray!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

:shock:

I'm officially moving to oregon if there are bettas like that...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Just go to Thailand there free there.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> :shock:
> 
> I'm officially moving to oregon if there are bettas like that...


LOL actually I drove to Idaho for this boy. I live by the Idaho line.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww he's adorable! I would love to see pictures of him all set up and less stressed, I'll bet he's a stunner all colored up! Definitely looks like a melano to me!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! I don't know about leaving the state for a fish, but I can see why you did.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, in the part of oregon I live in we do not have a petco and other pet stores that I know of. I have to drive into idaho for all of the petstores. It is only 20 to 40 minutes from where I live.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Oooh he's really pretty, congrats. =)


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

More pics. He will be in a 1 gallon for a few days to make sure he isn't sick and then he will be moved into the divided 10 gallon. I will soon get another 10 gallon and that one will be divided too.  Tell me what color you think he is....

The coloring looks really different in this pic. The lighting was brighter:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's pretty! I'd call him a chocolate. 

There's a petco in South Carolina I've been considering driving too.. but I'm trying to resist! haha


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I really love him! I'm not sure what color he is... but I know it's definitely a pretty one  Cannon is a good name for him too!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous. I'm so jealous!!!

All my pet store's bettas always look so sad. There's a marble in one that's been there for like, a half a year. He's uglier than a rock, but I feel so bad for him I considered buying him.  And then the ADFs mated and I ended up using the spare tank for the tadpoles.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> He's pretty! I'd call him a chocolate.
> 
> There's a petco in South Carolina I've been considering driving too.. but I'm trying to resist! haha


I was thinking maybe chocolate. I will wait and see if his coloring changes when he is in a warm tank after a few days.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!! I love his eyes! He has a super cute face


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

nice!! I bet he's going to color up nicely! I got a black guy, and here is a pic of what he looked like when I got him. And then he colored up and is now the pic in my avatar!! So I bet your guy will do something similar! Nice find!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks similar to my new guy.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. He is so happy to be out of that little cup. How long should I quarantine him for before moving him into a divided tank?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Give me him now!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say at least a week. More like two.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I'd say at least a week. More like two.


Ok, thanks so much.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree. On healthy looking bettas I usually QT for 2 weeks. Ones that are sick 3+weeks depending on whats wrong with them.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Well whatever color he is, he's a beauty. He looks like a smokey color in a lot of the pics.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yay!


----------

